# Harmony's Princesses



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Harmony had her kids last night! 2 little girls! Carol is the lighter, has brown eyes, was born first, and weighed in at 2.5 lbs. Belle is darker, has blue eyes and weighed in at 2.75 lbs. Everyone is doing well. Harmony had me worried last night but is turning out to be a wonderful mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

So cute! I love that last pic so much.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww so precious! I agree that last pic is adorable!!!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations they are adorable!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Super cute. Glad she's being a good mama


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are soooo precious!!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

They are beautiful and look like lil stuffed animals!! They must get the good looks from mom!! Mom is AWESOME!!! 
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh my goodness, look at that two toned nose!!!!!! Congrats on girls times two!


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Too cute!!


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats! They are ADORABLE!
Twin doelings-thats always nice!


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

What sweet pretty baby girls she gave you,, Big Congrats and keep us updated on the cuties...:dance:


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! :grouphug: I absolutely adore those little girls! I'll try to keep everyone updated. 
:lovey:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

I love Carol's nose! It's half black, half pink, so cute! Congrats on the beautiful babies.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Tayet said:


> I love Carol's nose! It's half black, half pink, so cute!


I know! She has an adorable nose!

Carol and Belle are still doing well. I was a little worried about Belle Tuesday night because she was shivering and didn't want to eat but I finally was able to get her to latch on to mom. I was a little surprised as I think it was only in the 40's (not really sure...) but she's been fine ever since. I'm glad Harmony didn't have the girls when the lows were like 29! I am sooooo happy with Harmony though. She's such a good mom and adores her little babies. I could never take the babies away from her so I'm glad that there was no reason to do that. Also, Harmony is the only mom that we have that will feed her kids while she's eating. I wonder how long it will be before she stops doing that...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How wonderful!


----------



## pierceingstarr (Nov 13, 2012)

Holy Moly!!! They are CUTE. They are so tiny. Never saw one of those kinds of baby's before. Congrats.


----------



## quiltstuff2 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Caption for picture*

That last pic really needs a caption.....it is so adorable.
"I love you mom"......something better?


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

quiltstuff2 said:


> That last pic really needs a caption.....it is so adorable.
> "I love you mom"......something better?


I just put in a bubble/cloud thing...


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautifulll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm dying, they are precious!


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

So cute!


----------

